# Stencil material?



## Marc (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello everyone,
 I have a Roland GX24 and I want to cut out stencils (ex. for scrapbooking, airbrushing, to apply to walls) what type of material can I use to do these things with my Roland GX24?

 I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Marc,

I think that if you go to this thread, it may help, maybe not, but I did mention this same thing in my post there.
It might help you think of another avenue to take on this, that's all... 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t61857.html

Also, here's a place that sells stencil material, I just found it by looking at the bottom of your post, if you look down at the left hand side down there, you'll see, "Similar Threads", click on those links to possibly see other stuff that may help.
"Stencil, Sign and Decal Materials"
(I bookmarked this place myself!)

And like I mentioned in that one post, people do all kinds of things on YouTube making homemade things, so if you have broadband, that might benefit you to check out searches there on this subject.
You just have to be creative in your searches, of course "t-shirt" will show some, but "stencil", "mask", "airbrush", etc., might turn up something that you might have ordinarily missed. 

Good luck on that.

Randy


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I guess it will really depend upon what you're going to stencil, and what medium you'll use for that.

I use Orcal 641 economy vinyl to cut stencils for glass etching. I've used that for stencils on other smooth surfaces as well.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Marc,

Michele makes a good point...

When you see stencils sold in stores, Hobby Lobby, Michael's, etc., they are polyester I believe, they do not rip easily either.
For wall stenciling, and general stenciling overall, that would (probably) be the best material to use.
I would steer clear of plain ol' acetate, that rips way too easily, and is flimsy, but it's found in a lot of places.
I haven't found a good source of (large) polyester stencil material until I saw that link I posted above, I am going to contact them about it and see what happens.
Really, if you are new to this, and I don't know if you are or not, but it would be a good thing for you to go to one of the above craft stores and buy a small piece and try that.
That way you can see what works best for you.
I am pretty familiar with most of these type materials, but on the above mentioned site, I can't quite make out what is what, hence me contacting them about it.
It looks promising though. 

The thing is, do you want a mask/stencil that lasts a long time, or is flexible, both, or is cost more important?
There's...
vinyl masking
vinyl
polyester stencil
contact paper (shelving paper, which works pretty good, or so I am told, and costs like $0.99 at a Dollar store)
acetate
...and I'm sure more that I forgot to mention, but each mentioned is fairly inexpensive.

Like Michele said, "it will really depend upon what you're going to stencil", like, polyester might not be good for your tastes for wrapping around a glass for etching, then again, it might be exactly what you like.

Like Mikey says, "Try it, you'll like it!"... maybe... 

Randy


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the information here on the forum, you can many perspectives and experiences to pick from. .... JB


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

Oracal makes a paint mask vinyl . A couple to choose from ORAMASK 810, ORAMASK 811, ORAMASK 813. Also PASK sells a paint mask vinyl that is a little cheaper then Oracal. You can buy these vinyls by the yard at Fellers.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Paint mask vinyl for airbrushing stencils.
Card stock for scrapbooking.
Oracal 631 vinyl for wall words.


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

kenimes said:


> Paint mask vinyl for airbrushing stencils.
> Card stock for scrapbooking.
> Oracal 631 vinyl for wall words.


What kind of paint masking would be good for airbrushing to shirts and totes?

Thanks!
Kimberly


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

reusable or one time use? if reusable, how many uses? does it need to be flexible. do you want it to have adhesive backing to stick to whatever or hand hold it?


----------



## kmyck1 (Feb 20, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> reusable or one time use? if reusable, how many uses? does it need to be flexible. do you want it to have adhesive backing to stick to whatever or hand hold it?


Actually - both. I'd like to cut my own hand held stencils, but I also want to cut out ones that are adhesive and placed on the shirts or totes and then brushed and removed.

Thank you so much!
Kimberly


----------



## tintshopplus (Apr 12, 2010)

Bump

I know, It's an old post but would really like to know whats a good material for airbrushing stencils on t-shirts? I have a plotter that I had thought about just cutting the vinyl and using that as the stencil but didn't know if there is a better choice than that.

Basically I'm trying to do 10 or 15 shirts in three different sizes for my mothers church program. Simple design, one color. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

tintshopplus said:


> Bump
> 
> I know, It's an old post but would really like to know whats a good material for airbrushing stencils on t-shirts? I have a plotter that I had thought about just cutting the vinyl and using that as the stencil but didn't know if there is a better choice than that.
> 
> ...


You can use regular vinyl or this.....

ORACAL USA : Products : ORAMASK* 810S* Spray Mask Stencil Film

Hope this helps.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it is the oracal 813 that I use .


----------



## tintshopplus (Apr 12, 2010)

IYFGraphics said:


> You can use regular vinyl or this.....
> 
> ORACAL USA : Products : ORAMASK* 810S* Spray Mask Stencil Film
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks! I had considered a paint mask / Vinyl of sorts just wasn't sure how it would do applying to fabric. 

Thanks the input

Jana


----------



## dicco22 (Apr 7, 2012)

i have a customer that wants stencils cut for his boat....the design is only about 18" tall by 6' long.....the oramask 810s is pretty expensive. i would hate spend $100+ on a 50yd roll and only use a few feet. then the roll would just sit around for years.....does oramask 810s apply with a transfer tape? i feel odd asking all this. i have been cutting vinyl for over 20 years and have never done any stencils like this before.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

yes, you can use mask tape to hold pieces in place while putting the stencil onto a surface to paint over and leave a design.
you can also get rolls of less yardage if you want.


----------

